# Adorable Baby photo



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

I just took this photo for a lady who i adopting this little girl from me. I have been a photographer for a few years, and have recently started to photograph my rats for fun. I bought this little heart as a pick, at the dollar store around Valentine's day. I took the pick off of it, and saved it as a prop for my rat photography. I love this photo  She is such a pretty little girl, huh?


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

Soooo adorable!!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

That's just beautiful.
You're a really good photographer. What camera do you use?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

She is adorable. I love the heart there as well  You have some great photography skills!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Aww. Thank you. I have a Canon Rebel T2i.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

OMG so cute! So when you wanna come to FL and snap some pics of my ratties? LOL!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

She is lovely! And you are very talented!


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

aw she is so cute! you are a great photographer. i love your signature too .


----------



## skirised (Apr 14, 2012)

That's adorable. Gorgeous little rattie and wonderful photography! Really shows just how beautiful those little critters are.


----------

